
Why Self Driving Cars Will Not Solve the Transportation Problem - djsumdog
http://penguindreams.org/blog/self-driving-cars-will-not-solve-the-transportation-problem/
======
LeanderK
I don't agree. Self driving cars could become crucial to solving the last-
mile(s) problem of public transit in more rural areas. Public transit works
perfect in cities but has problems in lesser populated areas. Self driving
would connect the surrounding villages to bigger, frequently operated train
stations. Waiting for a bus sucks.

